# Does anyone know anything about this saddle?



## redrooster (Jan 23, 2011)

I have heard that the natural colored panel and pinstripe was popular in the '80s and have found similar '80s saddles to this one, but there seems to be no history on this saddle. It is ART. 6533, a Collegiate close contact saddle, I believe it is an older Graduate or Undergrad.


----------



## CommaJam (Jul 16, 2010)

I have no idea, but it's gorgeous and well kept!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Have you tried calling Collegiate? Most saddle makers have lots of information on all of their saddles and have representatives on hand just to answer questions.


----------



## redrooster (Jan 23, 2011)

CommaJam said:


> I have no idea, but it's gorgeous and well kept!


 
Thank you! It's my pride and joy


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

It is very nice especially if you think its from the 80s.


----------



## redrooster (Jan 23, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> It is very nice especially if you think its from the 80s.


Thanks!


----------



## redrooster (Jan 23, 2011)

corinowalk said:


> Have you tried calling Collegiate? Most saddle makers have lots of information on all of their saddles and have representatives on hand just to answer questions.


I'll try it! Thanks for the help!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

i have the exact same one, i bought it from a friend for $150 she just had it lying around, not sure much about its origin exact they are decent saddles, i love mine


----------

